# Can't be too careful



## ShuttleDIK (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone know any good methods of Facebook Chat surveilance? Need confirmation of Wife's intentions with a FB 'friend'.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Keylogger
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShuttleDIK (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks! CC

Anyone try anything like that for an android? I know she's been FB'ng on there, too.


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah I second the key-logger, I don't know about android. I'm not the most technologically up to date. I wouldn't go digging any further than you need though. If she finds out she's gonna be pissed.


----------

